# Why the hell am I doing this before the holiday?



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes!  I'm nuts!!

Go ahead and say it!

I'm starting a new clinical trial for the company that makes the supplements for that Detox program that I did.

I think it will be really good.  They say that the average person loses anywhere from 1 1/2 to 3 pounds per week!  We'll see what happens.  I was supposed to get the protocol via email Friday/Saturday -- but it has not arrived yet.  I emailed the guy this morning to let him know that I still had not received it.  I'm sure I'll get it today.  I don't know what my diet or calories are supposed to be yet.  As soon as I get the information, I will definitely post it for all of you to see what I'm doing!

OK, be back later.  Hope you're all having a good Monday so far!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 4, 2006)

Morning my Texan hottie couSON.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mornin' couSON


----------



## Meijer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey

Sorry about this I posted onthe wrong thread, LOL

Good luck cannot wait to hear about this new project. I am alwasy impress with folks who are goal oriented

Meijer


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

To answer your question; yes I paid for the detox program, but since I'm doing this study no, I'm not paying for the product (coleus).


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2006)

coleus?? Isn't that foliage??


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 4, 2006)

Forskolin?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, the company just got it formulated for their distribution and put into a pill format.  Although coleus has been around forever and a day, it's new for this company and they were willing to let me go through the study, since I had just come off of the detox, it sounded like a great idea....little did I realize that I was only 7 days away from our company Christmas party, 8 days away from my husband's Christmas party and 23 days away from Christmas.  Oh well....this gives me a great opportunity to show off my will power, right?


----------



## WBM (Dec 4, 2006)

Again...why the hell are you doing this?  

Good luck with it. How long does it trial last?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

'Tis the reason for the title of the journal....   It's supposed to last 4 to 5 weeks, but they are thinking about extending it (depending on how everyone does) to 8 weeks!!  I know -- I'm nuts!    But at least this will take me through the New Year's resolution.

I have my first weigh in on Friday.  

Does anyone know anything about bioelectrical impedance analysis?  I won't bother throwing all of these numbers at you if no one knows.  The main thing is that I need to lose some body fat.  I'm going to up my intensity on my workouts and get back to lifting at least 3 days per week.  I only did cardio this morning, so tomorrow I will start with Back.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

so..um...are there gonna be vieos again? 'cause...that would be...super..

Hey lady! Good luck to you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 5, 2006)

I doubt it....I may take a few pics here soon....probably Friday!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2006)

for pics from Mrs. Fitty


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2006)

I second the motion


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2006)

and since I'm the couSON, I can officially third that


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck with the new program, Fitty.

I'm thinking of trying it out in January.  I'm not crazy enough to do it now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2006)

I hope you do decide to try it Py!  It really is an amazing program.

Let me know when you get ready to do it and I'll walk you through it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2006)

Will do, thanks.

Hey, I think the PM you sent with the website got deleted.  Can you resend it?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2006)

Nothing but the Best for you Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## WBM (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Arch!

  back atch'ya WB!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2006)

Showing off my new avy.....you like?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2006)

Noice!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 8, 2006)

is there an upgraded version coming soon?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 8, 2006)

possibly....but I totally fell off the preverbial wagon today!   A bag of baked cheetos and a cranberry muffin!!!     I probably shouldn't eat anything else the rest of the day.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello Sister Fitty, hope you have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2006)

how goes it Tammy??  I hope your doing okay....luv ya!


----------



## WBM (Dec 9, 2006)

I dig the new avi. Where'd you find that?

No worries about falling off the wagon.  And get back in here...you are missed!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey lady!
Yeah....nice avi...now..if you can get a real tan line like that....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

now Tammy...I'm not trying to brag or anything...but what happened to your Texans yesterday??  j/k....it was an awsome game...both defenses were on FIRE!!  did you get to see it?  btw...I was $100 on the Dallas/N.O. game yesterday


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 11, 2006)

phew....girl, I couldn't care less about those Texans....Cowboys either if you ask me!  I'm not that big on Pro football anyway...unless it's the Titans, gotta give it up for my boy Vince.   I'm more of a college football girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

broncos got their asses handed to them lastnight....
as I recall....The Big 'D' didn't fare too well either...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

Heyo Fitty!  Whuudup?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 12, 2006)

Waaaassssaaaaaabi !!!  

 Py  How are ya honey?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 12, 2006)

Man...I haven't done a song o' the week in a long time. So, for your listening pleasure...  

Fittylicious definition make them boys go loco 
They want my treasure so they get their pleasures from my photo 
You could see you, you can't squeeze me 
I ain't easy, I ain't sleazy 
I got reasons why I tease 'em 
Boys just come and go like seasons 

Fittylicious [Fittylicious] 
But I ain't promiscuous 
And if you was suspicious 
All that sh** is fictitious 
I blow kisses [mmmwwahhh] 
That puts them boys on rock, rock 
And they be lining down the block just to watch what I got [four, tres, two, uno] 

[Chorus:] 
So delicious [It's hot, hot] 
So delicious [I put them boys on rock, rock] 
So delicious [they wanna slice of what I got] 
Fittylicious [t-t-t-t-t-tasty, tasty] 

Fittylicious def-, Fittylicious def-, Fittylicious def- [def fading echo] 
Fittylicious definition make them boys go crazy 
They always claim they know me 
Comin' to me call me Stacy [Hey Stacy] 
I'm the F to the I, T, T, Y 
And can't no other lady put it down like me 

I'm Fittylicious [so delicious] 
My body stay vicious 
I be up in the gym just working on my fitness 
He's my witness [oooh wee] 
I put yo' boy on rock rock 
And he be lining down the block just to watch what I got [four, tres, two, uno] 

[Chorus:] 
So delicious [It's hot, hot] 
So delicious [I put them boys on rock, rock] 
So delicious [they wanna slice of what I got] 
Fittylicious [hold hold hold hold hold up, check it out] 

Baby, baby, baby 
If you really want me 
Honey get some patience 
Maybe then you'll get a taste 
I'll be tasty, tasty, I'll be laced with lacey 
It's so tasty, tasty, It'll make you crazy 

[Will I Am] 
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty 
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the, to the, to the, hit it Fitty

[Fitty Rap] 
All the time I turn around always brotha's gather round always looking at me up and down looking at my 
[uuhh] 
I just wanna say it now I ain't tryin to round up drama little mama I don't wanna take your man 
And I know I'm comin off just a little bit conceited and I keep on repeating how the boys wanna eat it 
But I'm tryin' to tell, that I can't be treated like clientele 
Cuz' they say she 

Delicious [So delicious] 
But I ain't promiscuous 
And if you was suspicious 
All that shit is fictitious 
I blow kisses [mmmwwahhh] 
That puts them boys on rock, rock 
And they be lining down the block just to watch what I got [got, got, got] 
Four, tres, two, uno 
My body stay vicious 
I be up in the gym just working on my fitness 
He's my witness [oooh wee] 
I put yo' boy on rock rock 
And he be lining down the block just to watch what I got [four, tres, two, uno] 

[Chorus:] 
So delicious [aye, aye, aye, aye] 
So delicious [aye, aye, aye, aye] 
So delicious [aye, aye, aye, aye] 
I'm Fittylicious, t-t-t-t-t tasty, tasty 

It's so delicious [aye, aye, aye, aye] 
So delicious [aye, aye, aye, aye] 
So delicious [aye, aye, aye, aye] 
I'm Fittylicious, t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t-t [aye, aye, aye, aye] 

[Will I Am] 
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A, to the S T E Y girl you tasty 
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A, to the, to the [four, tres, two, uno] 
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the L I C I O U S to the 
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the, to the, to the [four, tres, two, uno] 

T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty 
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty, T to the A, to the, four, tres, two, uno 
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the L I C I O U S to the 
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, to the D to the E to the, to the, to the, to the, to the.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2006)

whatever the hell that was....

Oh..and don't say hi to me... 

I even called u! (you weren't there)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Mikey!  How are you darlin'?  I didn't mean to not say hello to you...and I just now saw that you called....things have been busy here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm good...just givin' ya a ration of shite for the heck of it...


----------



## WBM (Dec 13, 2006)

I love how OT this log is. So much more fun.  And no negativity about the Texans!  

How's the new program going?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey girl I got my package today and thank you, thank you, thank you.  They are beautiful.  My best friend will flip over the black and burgundy one with the feathers.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

hey...answer your phone sometime...sheesh!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh Dev, I'm so glad you got them.  I hope you do like them!  I just love making them!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2006)

I haven't gotten mine yet...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2006)

Yours might arrive within the next week sweetie...I'm runnin' into Christmas timing issues!  Hang with me.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 15, 2006)

Devlin said:


> My best friend will flip over the black and burgundy one with the feathers.


 
I can only imagine what this is you are talking about here


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2006)

it's this little burgandy teddie with black feathers around the neck and the booty!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2006)

feathers?   Tam..what are you up to in here?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

How goes it Sister Fitty??? Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

I felt the overwhelming urge to give you a good bumping...

Hi Tam!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

I guess you like the bumping...you saucy vixen!
Where for out thou, fair maiden?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry X-mas, Fitty!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, lady!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

wow, Tammy's been out as long as me...I hope she's not sick too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey everyone!  Nope, not sick jellybean...just up to no good!   And when I say  up to no good....boy do I mean it!

I mean, turkey, ham, tamales, mexican food, italian food, fish, veggies, fruits, wine, mimosas, beer...you name it!  I at it!

I had this joke going on for Christmas:  If I can't eat it, drink it or wear it...I don't want it!!  

All jokes aside, things have been quite busy here preparing for Christmas and getting everyone taken care of.  

Now for the best news ever!  I will continue eating healthy and am actually going to work out this afternoon afterwork for a bit, but I won't be taking anymore fat burners, fat burning drinks, protein shakes or anything like that.  I started acupuncture last Friday again and got my bloodwork done this morning, we are in the beginning stages of starting IVF!      We are extremely excited and all I can do all day now is  about being fluffy and pregnant.

I will keep you guys posted on the way and please lend us your prayers....we hope to be blessed with a viable pregnancy within about a month!  Maybe this will be a great Valentine's present for the hubby and I.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2006)

That's great news, Fitty!  Best of luck!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Py...you're such a sweetie!  

We are so excited!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

I LIKE being cute and fluffy!
- Stitch, Lilo and Stitch



hey lady! Hope it works! I know how bad y'all have wanted this!
Sounds like yo had a GREAT CHristmas!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Fitty!  Here's to some new developments for you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2007)

Fitty, I am SO excited for you!! If you are all hopped up on hormones and need to talk to someone...I'm here for ya


----------



## WBM (Jan 1, 2007)

Exciting news! That would be a heck of a Valentine's present. Good luck with it! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy New Year Everyone!!!  

I hope you all had a great new year's eve and didn't get into too much trouble.

Billie...I love your new picture!  You guys look so cute


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2007)

aw...thanks Fitty!!  

Did you go through the FreeIVF thing??  Keep me posted on it...I am so excited for you!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

What pic?  Did I miss something?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2007)

hi! I am so sorry that I missed your call today...I was just wore out...10hrs work, going back to the gym, and getting over being sick took a toll on me, I was out cold until a few minutes ago   I have to work long hours tomorrow, but I will try to call you on Friday, okey dokey?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought about calling you...but got distracted... 
I need my dose of Tam and her angelic voice!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, that pic!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Wishing nothing but the BEST for you and yours Sister Fitty, you are in my thoughts and Prayers!!! Hope your Holidays where Great!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all of your prayers and well-wishes.  This IVF thing is moving really quick.  

We've had all of our preliminary work done and everything looks great.  My doc said that everything looked great for twins!!      But I'll tell ya, I'll take two over none!
That's for darn sure.

Hubby and I both have to go for bloodwork tomorrow morning and then we're going shopping to take some shoes back that I bought him for Christmas.

I go back to the doctor on the 15th for one more blood test, and if that's okay, then I can start my stimulation medications the next day.  I assume I'll be on that for about 2 weeks and then I'll start on another medication for probably a week or so and then they'll do the retrieval and the transfer probably 3 days later.

Hopefully we'll at least get the embryo transfer by Valentine's Day.  

We are so excited!  Please lend us your prayers and keep us in your thoughts.  We are so confident and positive that this is our time to get a healthy pregnancy and a wonderful, beautiful baby!

I hope you all are having a good New Year so far!  All is progressing very well in the House of Fitty!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

MANY, MANY Prayers to the House of Fitty!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Good to hear, Fitty.  Glad it's looking good!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your prayers and well-wishes. This IVF thing is moving really quick.
> 
> We've had all of our preliminary work done and everything looks great. My doc said that everything looked great for twins!!   But I'll tell ya, I'll take two over none!
> That's for darn sure.
> ...


wahoo! May this be a GREAT year for you!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 9, 2007)

good luck doll


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you couSON!!


What?  No hello for me billie?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> What? No hello for me billie?


I didn't get a hello form you, either...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I didn't get a hello form you, either...



How am I supposed to say hello to you when I'm sitting underneath your desk????


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 11, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> How am I supposed to say hello to you when I'm sitting underneath your desk????



lucky SOB that Burner.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Whats up Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> How am I supposed to say hello to you when I'm sitting underneath your desk????


...and I thought u had skills..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

remember: no teeth!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> remember: no teeth!



So, you're looking for an older chick?  A _much_ older chick?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2007)

He likes the old ones


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2007)

hey babe...how are ya??


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yo Chickie.

You frozen up in the Big D?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2007)

nearly.....and it's supposed to get colder.  Has it hit Houston yet?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2007)

My parents are in Rockport, TX, and complained that it was near freezing at night.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

_NEAR_ freezing??? Is that all?? It was reading -2 when I got to my car this am...That's Brisk, baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Song Time!*



Fitgirl70 said:


> nearly.....and it's supposed to get colder. Has it hit Houston yet?


 
THIS should warm ya up a bit...


Nickelback - Animals Lyrics
I, I'm driving black on black 
Just got my license back
I got this feeling in my veins this train is coming off the
track
I'll ask polite if the devil needs a ride
Because the angel on my right ain't hanging out with me
tonight
I'm driving past your house while you were sneaking out 
I got the car door opened up so you can jump in on the run
Your mom don't know that you were missing
She'd be pissed if she could see the parts of you that I've been
kissing
Screamin'

[CHORUS]
No, we're never gonna quit
Ain't nothing wrong with it
Just acting like we're animals
No, no matter where we go
'Cause everybody knows
We're just a couple of animals

So come on baby, get in
Get in, just get in
Check out the trouble we're in

You're beside me on the seat
Got your hand between my knees
And you control how fast we go by just how hard you wanna
squeeze
It's hard to steer when you're breathing in my ear
But I got both hands on the wheel while you got both hands on my
gears
By now, no doubt that we were heading south
I guess nobody ever taught her not to speak with a full mouth
'Cause this was it, like flicking on a switch
It felt so good I almost drove into the ditch
I'm screamin'

[CHORUS]

No, we're never gonna quit
Ain't nothing wrong with it
Just acting like we're animals
No, no matter where we go
'Cause everybody knows
We're just a couple of animals
So come on baby, get in
Get in, just get in
Look at the trouble we're in

We were parked out by the tracks
We're sitting in the back
And we just started getting busy 
When she whispered "what was that?"
The wind, I think 'cause no one else knows where we are
And that was when she started screamin' 
"That's my dad outside the car!"
Oh please, the keys, they're not in the ignition
Must have wound up on the floor while 
we were switching our positions
I guess they knew that she was missing
As I tried to tell her dad it was her mouth that I was
kissing
Screamin'

[CHORUS]

No, we're never gonna quit
Ain't nothing wrong with it
Just acting like we're animals
No, no matter where we go
'Cause everybody knows
We're just a couple of animals
So come on baby, get in
We're just a couple of animals
Get in, just get in
Ain't nothing wrong with it
Check out the trouble we're in
We're just a couple of animals
Get in, just get in


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> _NEAR_ freezing??? Is that all?? It was reading -2 when I got to my car this am...That's Brisk, baby!



-2 ... that's near springtime weather!  

We hit -44 with the windchill last week.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 16, 2007)

It was 72 here yesterday.
But, they are calling for a chance of freezing precip Thurs morning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey everyone!  You guys are making me really cold!  Stop it! 

I don't like cold....cold hurts!

Thought I would come in here and update you guys on what's been happenin' in Fitty Land.
Well, we started the medications for the IVF and we'll probably do the Egg Retrieval about 2/16 or 2/17 and then have our embryos transfered about 2/19 or 2/20 or 2/21.  I'll know more as the month progreses and will definitely keep you all updated!

Please lend us your prayers, we are so ready for the pitter patter of little Fitty's or little Mr. Fitty's....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2007)

DEFINATLY in my Prayers Sister Fitty!!!
GOD speed the sound of pitter patter for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

good luck, lady!
saw some video of all the ICE y'all had...blech...ice is only good in cocktails...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

Thinkin about ya Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey everyone!  Happy February 1st!  Can't believe it's already February.  Where did January go???  

Had my sonogram this morning and we're right on target.  I start more medications on Monday and we'll probably have our retrieval around the 16th.  I'll definitely keep you guys updated on the happenings. 

Hope you're ALL okay and doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

'mornig, hottie!
Was great talking w/ you the other day....
Hope all is well w/ you and the family!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Good Stuff, your definatly in my thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

hey....so...fluffy yet? 
(I know...you said 3 weeks..but thought I'd start early)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey everyone!
Just wanted to update you all on the IVF.  We are having our retrieval on Thursday and then we will probably do the transfer (to put them back) on Tuesday.

Please continue to pray for us, I really appreciate it.  Also, if you wanna keep up with things, see our blog: www.ivfbabyblog.com

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck fitty!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2007)

hi Tammy!  Just wanted to let you know that your in our thoughts and prayers today!!

on a side note...it's so unfair that his retrieval is so much more fun that yours....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2007)

hiya fluffy...er...fitty!

Hi Tam! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Just droppin in my Friend, GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

hiya Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya Burner!!

Wish us luck guys, our blood pregnancy test is tomorrow morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hiya Burner!!
> 
> Wish us luck guys, our blood pregnancy test is tomorrow morning!



 Your in my thoughts and Prayers Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2007)

hey guys, just wanted to pop back in here to let you all know that the test was negative.  It did not work.  

But that is a chapter closed.   You guys can read the rest in my blog entry if you feel like it: www.ivfbabyblog.com

Love you all!

On to the next chapter....


----------

